

Go Playground: Compile and run Go programs from your browser - jbarham
http://golang.org/doc/playground.html
There are obvious restrictions in terms of I/O and memory and CPU usage, but it is a nice demonstration of the speed of the compilers.  The examples show off some of the more unusual features of Go like closures, concurrent "goroutines" and channels.
======
pietrofmaggi
A duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1696871>

~~~
jbarham
Yeah, I didn't see that. Good discussion over there, but I think my summary is
more self-explanatory.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
Your summary is more self-explanatory, No doubt about it.

But I think (keep in mind that I'm fairly new on HN) that the idea behind the
"avoid duplication policy" is simply to keep the comments all in the same
basket.

Said that "duplication happens!"

------
siddhant
Just curious. Is Go being used for any major project yet?

~~~
marketer
I wrote this Facebook app in Go:
<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=135488932982>

It's running very smoothly.

